# Underrated Classic Films



## Bakunin (Jul 29, 2009)

This is a thread for those films that you might think are underrated classics that never really got the attention or the rating that they really deserved.

My first nomination will be 'A Gunfight', an underrated (and, for some reason, rarely screened) Western starring Kirk Douglas and Johnny Cash as two old Wild West gunslingers who decide to have a duel to the death in a Mexican bullring before a paying audience.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0067168/

I don't think that this film, for one, has had anywhere near the attention it deserves and, owing to the fact that it's rarely shown on TV, I doubt many Urban folk will have seen it. I'd advise anyone who fancies a really interesting Western to get hold of a copy.


----------



## Griff (Jul 29, 2009)

Alex Cox's Walker.

Don't know how Ed Harris keeps a straight face a lot of the time.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 29, 2009)

Emperor of the North Pole - Lee Marvin & Ernest Borgnine fighting on a top of train to Alaska! What more do you need?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2009)

Near Dark:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093605/

best vampire film ever - just about to introduce it to some friends - i hope they share my admiration.


----------



## Griff (Jul 29, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Near Dark:
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093605/
> 
> best vampire film ever - just about to introduce it to some friends - i hope they share my admiration.




"How old are you?"

"Well let's just say, I fought for the South"


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 29, 2009)

Romeo is Bleeding - The best characters are flawed and the beginning/end scene gets me everytime.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 29, 2009)

Seconds

Best thing Rock Hudson was ever in by a mile. And a fantastic, perfectly judged ending.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 29, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Near Dark:
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093605/
> 
> best vampire film ever - just about to introduce it to some friends - i hope they share my admiration.



Boring toss IMV I'm afraid. I remember watching it and with every passing minute being more and more dissappointed and disillusioned with it.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 29, 2009)

The Mechanic - Stringfellow Hawke vs Charles Bronson. 

One of my childhood favs.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 29, 2009)

Some underrated films I like, not necessarily classics though...

Spider
Amelie
Dark City
Irreversible


----------



## kabbes (Jul 29, 2009)

Amelie and Dark City are "underrated"?  I don't think so.  They're universally acclaimed.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 29, 2009)

Here's a film that I genuinely think is underrated: Sneakers.  Kabbes says, "Awesome film"!"  The rest of the world says, "It's ok, I suppose."


----------



## PandaCola (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm a big Bogart fan. As well as the ones that everybody likes, I really rate: 

The Harder They Fall  

In a Lonely Place 

Black Legion


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 29, 2009)

Black legion is fantastic


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Here's a film that I genuinely think is underrated: Sneakers.  Kabbes says, "Awesome film"!"  The rest of the world says, "It's ok, I suppose."



can you guarantee my safety?



can you guarantee my safety?




can you guarantee my safety?




CAN YOU GUARANTEE MY SAFETY??!?!?!?!

HANG UP, HE'S GOT A TRACE!!!!!



Me and a friend of mine still use that bit quite a lot.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh, and I say 12 monkeys.  Great film, never hear anyone talk about it as such.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Oh, and I say 12 monkeys.  Great film, never hear anyone talk about it as such.



that's cos it's shit


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Boring toss IMV I'm afraid. I remember watching it and with every passing minute being more and more dissappointed and disillusioned with it.



IMV?
boring? it's one of the sparest vampire movies made - not a second wasted!


----------



## belboid (Jul 29, 2009)

Sneakers is as acclaimed as Dark City - ie not universally, but quite widely.  Which seems fair, both are alright, but hardly set the world alight.

Unlike The Seventh Victim, magnificent lesbian satanist noir.  And the first film by Mark Robson who went on to do The Harder They Fall, Peyton Place, Von Ryans Express, amongst many others.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 29, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Amelie and Dark City are "underrated"?  I don't think so.  They're universally acclaimed.



Yeah your right, they arent films many non-filmy sort of people have watched though, so maybe underseen rather than underrated


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> that's cos it's shit



Well how comes it's shagged your mum then?


----------



## kabbes (Jul 29, 2009)

12 Monkeys is a fucking fabulous film.  Not as good as Sneakers though.  Only Star Wars is better than Sneakers.  Speaking with my inner 16-year-old, that is.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 29, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> that's cos it's shit



12 Monkeys is fuckin' awesome man!!!


----------



## kabbes (Jul 29, 2009)

Also:

You will give me the box right now.  Or I will kill you.  Right now.

Ben FUCKING Kingsley, boys and girls.  Oh yes.  With Robert Redford, Sidney Poitier, Dan Ackroyd, River Phoenix...

Everybody should watch it at least once per year.


----------



## belboid (Jul 29, 2009)

naah, its good, but their are much better heist movies about.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

I really can't see much wrong with 12 monkeys at all - brilliant performances all round, loads of intrigue and it's beautifully shot


----------



## kabbes (Jul 29, 2009)

belboid said:


> naah, its good, but their are much better heist movies about.



Noooooooooooooooooooo!


Genuinely, no.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 29, 2009)

kabbes said:


> 12 Monkeys is a fucking fabulous film.  Not as good as Sneakers though.  Only Star Wars is better than Sneakers.  Speaking with my inner 16-year-old, that is.



Sneakers? 

Lol! That film is pure cheese.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 29, 2009)

PandaCola said:


> I'm a big Bogart fan. As well as the ones that everybody likes, I really rate:
> 
> The Harder They Fall
> 
> ...


----------



## kabbes (Jul 29, 2009)

Cheese like the finest Stilton, that is.  Something to be enjoyed on a regular basis.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 29, 2009)

belboid said:


> naah, its good, but their are much better heist movies about.


Such as this.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I really can't see much wrong with 12 monkeys at all - brilliant performances all round, loads of intrigue and it's beautifully shot


Some people just didn't understand it.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 29, 2009)

I own Sneakers on DVD.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 29, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Such as this.


Grrrrrr.  I want to dispute you but I can't because I haven't seen it.


----------



## Griff (Jul 29, 2009)

_Until the End of the World_


----------



## kabbes (Jul 29, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> I own Sneakers on DVD.


You are in the club.  Nobody else is.  Just me and you, dogbot.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 29, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Everybody should watch it at least once per year.



No people should watch The Stuff at least 4 times a year.



I love this movie.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Oh, and I say 12 monkeys.  Great film, never hear anyone talk about it as such.





Orang Utan said:


> that's cos it's shit





Orang Utan said:


> IMV?
> boring? it's one of the sparest vampire movies made - not a second wasted!



IMV=in my view

And your taste is serioulsy suspect if you think Near Dark is good, and 12 Monkeys shite.


----------



## belboid (Jul 29, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> 
> Genuinely, no.



Heist, Rififi, Asphalt Jungle, Lavendar Hill Mob, Reservoir Dogs, Italian Job. Just off the top of me head like.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 29, 2009)

Griff said:


> _Until the End of the World_


erghhh. Horrible mess of a film.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 29, 2009)

Hahahahaa The Stuff.

I had a review copy of that in the 80s because my Aunt used to write for Time Out.  That was AWESOMELY bad.  In a grrrrreat way.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 29, 2009)

Griff said:


> _Until the End of the World_



And that one - looooooong, but beautiful to watch, and I really, really was rooting for him getting back with the pictures.


----------



## belboid (Jul 29, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Such as this.



fucking A choice


----------



## kabbes (Jul 29, 2009)

belboid said:


> Heist, Rififi, Asphalt Jungle, Lavendar Hill Mob, Reservoir Dogs, Italian Job. Just off the top of me head like.


They're good films alright.  But they're no Sneakers.

Now leave me with my delusions.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Such as this.


 
that's fucking brilliant - another film quentin tarantino pays homage to/steals from in reservoir dogs


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 29, 2009)

Vampire's Kiss - Nick Cage's most unhinged performance from when he was good.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 29, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Such as this.



*nods sagely*

Yup, excellent film.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> IMV=in my view
> 
> And your taste is serioulsy suspect if you think Near Dark is good, and 12 Monkeys shite.



IMV is rather a redundant phrase - who else's view would it be?


----------



## kabbes (Jul 29, 2009)

The view of Melanie Sykes?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

kabbes said:


> You are in the club.  Nobody else is.  Just me and you, dogbot.



Hey hey hey now, I bloody quote a whole passage of dialogue to this day - 17 years after it fackin came out!  AND I went to see it at the cinema at just 12 years old!


----------



## kabbes (Jul 29, 2009)

OK, but you have to promise to buy the DVD by Christmas 2019.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

kabbes said:


> OK, but you have to promise to buy the DVD by Christmas 2019.



I've already set aside four tins of kidney beans, which I expect to be legal tender by that stage.  What little there is left of the law, in any event.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 29, 2009)

My favourite moment from The Killing is when one of the gang has to treat the parking attendant meanly to get him to go away. The crestfallen look on the attendant's face and resigned 'yessir' is beautifully judged.

Who says Kubrick had no sensitivity?


----------



## belboid (Jul 29, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> IMV is rather a redundant phrase - who else's view would it be?



if any statement of mine is NOT preceded by imv, or imo - then it is a statement of absolute _fact_. And you'd better bloody well treat it as such!


----------



## kabbes (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm struggling to think of other films that I rate that the rest of the world doesn't, I have to admit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2009)

belboid said:


> if any statement of mine is NOT preceded by imv, or imo - then it is a statement of absolute _fact_. And you'd better bloody well treat it as such!



that's why i never use imo - i believe my 'opinions' are fact.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

Dunno about "classic", but I always thought Very Bad Things was a highly underrated comedy with a heart of pure darkness and great performance by Christian Slater.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 29, 2009)

Is that the one where he accidentally kills a prostitute at the start?

That was pure evil.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 29, 2009)

Watership Down
A fully thought-through rabbit creation myth. Brilliant.


The Trial 
It's a bit of a mess, but a brilliant one.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 29, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Near Dark:
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093605/
> 
> best vampire film ever - just about to introduce it to some friends - i hope they share my admiration.



Hummm, it's ok. Was pretty good for the time (and somehow missed by almost everyone at the time) but the end is soooo lame it destroys the whole film. Could have been great.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 29, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Watership Down
> A fully thought-through rabbid creation myth. Brilliant.


The book is just as you describe.  The film is a reasonable interpretation of the book.  I don't think I'd give the kudos to the film.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

kabbes said:


> The book is just as you describe.  The film is a reasonable interpretation of the book.  I don't think I'd give the kudos to the film.



I give ultimate kudos to the film - I must've seen it 100 times easily.  It's dark as you like!


----------



## kabbes (Jul 29, 2009)

The hard work had already been done for them.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Is that the one where he accidentally kills a prostitute at the start?
> 
> That was pure evil.



Yeah, that's the one.  Just loads of quotable lines

"....he.....he's right....there are jews in asia"

Which, in context, is a very funny line indeed.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 29, 2009)

kabbes said:


> The hard work had already been done for them.


I take your point but it was done very well in the film.


----------



## belboid (Jul 29, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The Trial
> It's a bit of a mess, but a brilliant one.



the Orson Welles version?  Good choice.  His Othello is well under-rated as well.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

kabbes said:


> The hard work had already been done for them.



Oh yeah, I don't doubt it but we all know how easy it is for film adaptations to just cut out the dark stuff wholesale.  WD was far and away my favourite film when I was a kid - and I mean a little kid - probably because the dark bits marked it out as something different from He-Man etc.   

I also loved the LOTR animation for the gollum bit at the start.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 29, 2009)

kabbes said:


> The hard work had already been done for them.



The book wasn't exactly an easy read when I was 5 or 6, when I saw the film

Scared the shit out of me - Piper's dream with the fields covered in blood and some of the darker stuff in the film is still pretty scary, terrifying if you're small and expecting an animated movie about some bunny rabbits.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 29, 2009)

Very Bad Things belongs to the Clockwise school of "escalate everybody's problems as far and as fast as you can" films.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 29, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> The book wasn't exactly an easy read when I was 5 or 6, when I saw the film
> 
> Scared the shit out of me - Piper's dream with the fields covered in blood and some of the darker stuff in the film is still pretty scary, terrifying if you're small and expecting an animated movie about some bunny rabbits.


Fiver.  The small rabbit's name was FIVER.

I was obsessed with this book when I was in primary school.  Absolutely fucking _obsessed_.  I wrote essays about it and dreamed about it.  Weird kid that i was.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 29, 2009)

belboid said:


> the Orson Welles version?  Good choice.  His Othello is well under-rated as well.


Yes. Not seen his Othello.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Very Bad Things belongs to the Clockwise school of "escalate everybody's problems as far and as fast as you can" films.



Definitely another film I really like.  Yeah, I think I just find chaos and absolute worst case scenarios very very funny indeed.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 29, 2009)

I was a po-faced teenager that didn't find such things funny.  Now I find them fucking hilarious.


----------



## belboid (Jul 29, 2009)

has anyone mentioned Surf Nazis Must Die yet?  A veritable classic if ever there was one


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I was a po-faced teenager that didn't find such things funny.  Now I find them fucking hilarious.



Even the Monty Python sketches?  The classic springing to mind being the dirty fork in the restaurant with John Cleese as the chef.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2009)

belboid said:


> has anyone mentioned Surf Nazis Must Die yet?  A veritable classic if ever there was one



i just ordered a bunch of troma movies from lovefilm - i thought i should give em a try


----------



## kabbes (Jul 29, 2009)

belboid said:


> has anyone mentioned Surf Nazis Must Die yet?  A veritable classic if ever there was one


Along with all Tromoville fims, not least of which is the venerable Toxic Avenger, although "Stuff Stephanie in the Incinerator" and "Rabid Grannies" are also worth honorable mentions.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Even the Monty Python sketches?  The classic springing to mind being the dirty fork in the restaurant with John Cleese as the chef.


Sketches are not the same as full-fledged stories though.

As a kid I couldn't bare Fawlty Towers for the way in which Basil gets so utterly screwed.


----------



## belboid (Jul 29, 2009)

there's a Musical of Toxic Avenger now!

I must see Tromeo and Juliet, sounds great.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2009)

Blimey


----------



## kabbes (Jul 29, 2009)

I still remember the trailer for Toxic Avenger III:


"He's faster than ever!"

*Toxie running*

"He's stronger than ever!"

*Toxie lifting something*

"He's just fucking better than ever!"

*Toxie shagging a woman over a desk*


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2009)

i think i ordered surf nazis must dies, class of nuke 'em high, chopper chicks in zombietown and def by temptation. i would also like to check out fat guy goes nutzoid, sergeant kabukiman nypd, a nymphoid barbarian in dinosaur hell, poultrygeist: night of the chicken dead and they call me macho woman.


----------



## Bakunin (Jul 29, 2009)

Don't forget the cinematic classic called 'Bad Taste.'


----------



## kabbes (Jul 29, 2009)

I forgot about nymphoid barbarian in dinosaur hell!

I'm going to see if you can buy a box set on Amazon.

Edit: You can buy them individually (generally at about a fiver each) but there doesn't seem to be a box set of films.


----------



## Griff (Jul 29, 2009)

Fuckin' ell this thread's gone downhill quickly.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 29, 2009)

Not sure how this fits as in it's genre it's considered a classic, but outside in the wider film worlld it's not hugely popular, Big Silence.

I really rate Angel Heart too, this gets very mixed reactions, but I thinks it's a great film.


----------



## Griff (Jul 29, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I really rate Angel Heart too, this gets very mixed reactions, but I thinks it's a great film.



Good one. One of those films that makes me feel very uneasy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2009)

stalker - the best sci fi ever that has no special effects


----------



## belboid (Jul 29, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Not sure how this fits as in it's genre it's considered a classic, but outside in the wider film worlld it's not hugely popular, Big Silence.


now there's one I'd really like to see, deffo fits in this list (he says, without having seen it - aah, Lovefilm call it 'The Great Silence' I see)


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 29, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> stalker - the best sci fi ever that has no special effects



No way you can call it underrated though.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 29, 2009)

Killing Zoe


----------



## Yetman (Jul 29, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> poultrygeist: night of the chicken dead



That is really really shit


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> No way you can call it underrated though.



underwatched then - certainly not enough people have seen it


----------



## Griff (Jul 29, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Killing Zoe



Yeah, liked that one too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 29, 2009)

belboid said:


> now there's one I'd really like to see, deffo fits in this list (he says, without having seen it - aah, Lovefilm call it 'The Great Silence' I see)



Yeah, it gets called 'big' and 'great' which is good cos it's both.

Most bleak western ever!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 29, 2009)

How about The Cooler with William H Macy...that's a bit of a sly classic.

Billy Wilder could have made it (in a softer way!)


----------



## janeb (Jul 29, 2009)

Compared to their other classics I think the Powell / Pressburger 'I know where I'm going' is very underrated - I love it almost as much as 'AMOLAD', sometimes more so because of the fabulous location filing on Mull - the road to Carsaig is horrendous now, goodness knows what it was like back in 1945.  And it's so romantic



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Know_Where_I'm_Going!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 29, 2009)

So not underrated - in general (when compared to the others, possibly). It's a fantastic film either way.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 29, 2009)

Hana Bi.  Completely unique combination of moments of gratuitous violence and moments of unbelievable beauty.  Never seen anything else remotely like it.  Even considering that non English language films generally never do as well as English language ones, this really ought to be more widely seen.  

The emo crowd would love it, I reckon.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 29, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Here's a film that I genuinely think is underrated: Sneakers.  Kabbes says, "Awesome film"!"  The rest of the world says, "It's ok, I suppose."



Yeah.  I enjoyed it  

I remember it got shit reviews at the time, but me and the friends I saw it with thought it was fun


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh, and sneakers has a great line in, where the CIA agent is asking them all what they want.

"Nothing other than peace and harmony throughout the world."

"This is America. We do not DO that."


----------



## Bakunin (Jul 29, 2009)

janeb said:


> Compared to their other classics I think the Powell / Pressburger 'I know where I'm going' is very underrated - I love it almost as much as 'AMOLAD', sometimes more so because of the fabulous location filing on Mull - the road to Carsaig is horrendous now, goodness knows what it was like back in 1945.  And it's so romantic
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Know_Where_I'm_Going!



I prefer Powell and Pressburger's 'Battle Of The River Plate', personally, although I freely admit that it's for personal motives rather than on any artistic level.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 29, 2009)

I really liked the film S1mone with Al Pacino.  While Al hams it up as always, I thought it was a superb little satire on celebrity worship culture, etc.  Very much underrated, and that director is quietly one of the more interesting or at least different people in mainstream Hollywood - wrote Truman Show, and also directed Lord of War and Gattaca... Mind you, he did write The Terminal which was shockingly bad.


----------



## oneflewover (Jul 29, 2009)

Gregorys Girl may well have been of a time but it was my time. The gentleness of the humour and the observation of being 15 was absolutely where I was on release. I can watch it it now and be immediately taken back. Surely the best of the English teenage angst movies, are there any more? And i was in love with Claire Grogan


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 29, 2009)

Paperhouse.



Just recommended it to a mate the other day as a good film About Dreams.

Has some quite wonderfully freakish bits in


----------



## weltweit (Jul 29, 2009)

How to get Ahead in Advertising.

With Richard E Grant. 

Much underrated. A Classic!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 29, 2009)

Nang Nak.

Best ghost film ever.

  Up there with Devil's Backbone and The Others as genuinely haunting and sorrowful ghost films...


----------



## belboid (Jul 30, 2009)

Bakunin said:


> I prefer Powell and Pressburger's 'Battle Of The River Plate', personally, although I freely admit that it's for personal motives rather than on any artistic level.



aah yes, it was your story about yer grandad wasnt it? i hope I asked you before passing it onto the P&P elist - they did appreciate it!

i dont think any of the P&P's are really underrated anymore, certainly not by critics.  And if any were, it wouldn't be IKWIG - which is probably the best rated of all outside the 'big 4' (AMOLAD, Red Shoes, Black Narcissus, Blimp). There's an argument that 'The Small Back Room' is under-rated (no proper dvd release, never on telly), and Powells solo 'Bluebeards castle' is too - in no small part because it was a made for german tv film of an opera, that has (to my knowledge) never been shown on british tv, nor on video/dvd, and has only been shown in cinemas about a dozen times ever. I was really surprised at how good it was, cos its a Bartok opera, and I never liked any of bartoks orchestral stuff, but that is absolutely cracking.


----------



## 8den (Jul 30, 2009)

Sadken said:


> can you guarantee my safety?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My voice is my passport, verify me!


----------



## kabbes (Jul 30, 2009)

My name is Werner Brandes.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 30, 2009)

Cosmo: Posit: People think a bank might be financially shaky. 
Bishop: Consequence: People start to withdraw their money. 
Cosmo: Result: Pretty soon it is financially shaky. 
Bishop: Conclusion: You can make banks fail. 
Cosmo: Bzzt. I've already done that. Maybe you've heard about a few? Think bigger. 
Bishop: Stock market? 
Cosmo: Yes. 
Bishop: Currency market? 
Cosmo: Yes. 
Bishop: Commodities market? 
Cosmo: Yes. 
Bishop: Small countries? 
Cosmo: With luck, I might even be able to crash the whole damned system. Destroy all records of ownership. Think of it, Marty. No more rich people, no more poor people, everybody's the same, isn't that what we said we always wanted? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
And, while I'm at it, the scene where they do the anagrams of Seetec Astronomy with a Scrabble set whilst Whistler fiddles with the black box is THE GREATEST MOMENT IN ALL OF CINEMA.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 30, 2009)

has anyone said the poseidon adventure yet?


----------



## kabbes (Jul 30, 2009)

In what bizarre alternate universe is the Poseidon Adventure not rated as a good film?  Everybody loves the Poseidon Adventure.


----------



## belboid (Jul 30, 2009)

kabbes said:


> anagrams of Seetec Astronomy



Too many secretes??

(btw, no it isnt)


----------



## kabbes (Jul 30, 2009)

Oops, I appear to misspelt... Setec?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 30, 2009)

kabbes said:


> In what bizarre alternate universe is the Poseidon Adventure not rated as a good film?  Everybody loves the Poseidon Adventure.



If it's good enough for killdozer (band not the film) it's good enough for me.


----------



## g force (Jul 30, 2009)

Second-best war film after the Thin Red Line IMO:


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 30, 2009)

janeb said:


> Compared to their other classics I think the Powell / Pressburger 'I know where I'm going' is very underrated - I love it almost as much as 'AMOLAD', sometimes more so because of the fabulous location filing on Mull - the road to Carsaig is horrendous now, goodness knows what it was like back in 1945.  And it's so romantic
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Know_Where_I'm_Going!



Good call - opening ten minutes is absolutely classic!


----------



## belboid (Jul 30, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> If it's good enough for killdozer (band not the film) it's good enough for me.



well under-rated film tho!


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 30, 2009)

Creation Of The Humanoids fantastic 1960s sci-fi film with crap acting, crap sets but brilliant dialog exploring a wide range of ideas.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2009)

g force said:


> Second-best war film after the Thin Red Line IMO:



yes!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 30, 2009)

belboid said:


> well under-rated film tho!



Never done seen it.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> yes!



It's a very good film, a very very good film in fact and i think one that can properly be described as underrated.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 30, 2009)

Millers Crossing is seriously underrated, I think it's much better than Fargo.

Barton Fink is also a very good film.

John Sayle's Lone Star is a very good film too.

Has anyone mentioned Ghost Dog yet - funny, memorable, cool?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 30, 2009)

amongst people I know Soldier Blue is remembered only as a really graphically violent flick.

more people need to see it.


----------



## belboid (Jul 30, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> amongst people I know Soldier Blue is remembered only as a really graphically violent flick.
> 
> more people need to see it.



graphically violent with lots of nudity


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> John Sayle's Lone Star is a very good film too.



Yes! and matewan and eight men out


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 30, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Millers Crossing is seriously underrated, I think it's much better than Fargo.
> 
> 
> Has anyone mentioned Ghost Dog yet - funny, memorable, cool?



Two of my brother's favourite films.  I didn't get into Miller's Crossing, but Ghost Dog is the shit.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 30, 2009)

School for Scoundrels is a very good brit comedy movie from the 60's that i think is underrated, probably Terry Thomas's finest hour at as cad and a bounder.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Two of my brother's favourite films.  I didn't get into Miller's Crossing, but Ghost Dog is the shit.



your brother has better taste than you


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 30, 2009)

Robert Duvall's The Apostle was also a very good film.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes! and matewan and eight men out



...and Silver City?


----------



## Griff (Jul 30, 2009)

Pretty unknown Brando film: _The Night of the Following Day _

Well worth a look.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 30, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> School for Scoundrels is a very good brit comedy movie from the 60's that i think is underrated, probably Terry Thomas's finest hour at as cad and a bounder.



_Hard cheese_. Honestly don't think this one is underrated either - there are loads of those minor ealing/ealing type comedies that are though.


----------



## belboid (Jul 30, 2009)

all the Sayles listed are recognised classics of their genre, imo, even if not massively more miwdely known


----------



## mentalchik (Jul 30, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> but Ghost Dog is the shit.



love Ghost Dog !


Rumblefish.....fav of mine !


----------



## belboid (Jul 30, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> _Hard cheese_. Honestly don't think this one is underrated either - there are loads of those minor ealing/ealing type comedies that are though.



The Maggie might well count as one of those.

The Ship That Died of Shame is another corking Ealing, possibly their best non-comedy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ...and Silver City?



not so much


mean creek
bombon el perro
the dark
idiocracy
bring me the head of alfredo garcia
the bird of crystal plumage
japanese story
autofocus
junebug
slither
severance
edelweiss pirates
targets
the island


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 30, 2009)

belboid said:


> The Maggie might well count as one of those.
> 
> The Ship That Died of Shame is another corking Ealing, possibly their best non-comedy.



Yep, great little film with a 3 johns song inspiring name. Not seen the fist one.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> not so much
> 
> 
> mean creek
> ...



I got the 2 disc version of Junebug in poundlad yesterday along with Fast Food Nation.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Jul 30, 2009)

Sex Lives Of The Potato Men.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 30, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Sex Lives Of The Potato Men.



 No


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Sex Lives Of The Potato Men.


*fuck off*


----------



## Griff (Jul 30, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Sex Lives Of The Potato Men.



Dear oh dear.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 30, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> _Hard cheese_. Honestly don't think this one is underrated either - there are loads of those minor ealing/ealing type comedies that are though.


Depends on whose rating it imo, it's not one of those movies that comes up on 100 best comedy film progs/lists/etc, i doubt whether many younger people would be aware of it (or if they have they'll think its the shitty hollywood remake)...oh, it wasn't an ealing movie either


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 30, 2009)

On Her Majesty's Secret Service - Classic and Underrated!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

Which is the Bond film with the funeral with the horse and carriage and the band? In Jamaica? With Roger Moore?


----------



## Griff (Jul 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Which is the Bond film with the funeral with the horse and carriage and the band? In Jamaica? With Roger Moore?



Live & Let Die.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Which is the Bond film with the funeral with the horse and carriage and the band? In Jamaica? With Roger Moore?



Live and Let Die I think?!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes! I knew that. Thank you, I've won something I think


----------



## Bakunin (Jul 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Which is the Bond film with the funeral with the horse and carriage and the band? In Jamaica? With Roger Moore?



That would be 'Live And Let Die.'

It starts with a fake funeral in Harlem which is being watched by a British agent and includes possibly the shortest and most fatal conversation ever.

British Agent: 'Whose funeral is it?'

Bad Guy: 'Yours.'

Then the British agent is knifed and the funeral party places the coffin (with a false bottom) on top of his body and the funeral music changes from being sad and mournful to a Caribbean party mix.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes! I knew that. Thank you, I've won something I think



Fucking quizmaster! Can't stop yerself can yer?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

&  &


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> &  &



Never heard of that one - who's in it?


----------



## The Boy (Jul 30, 2009)

oneflewover said:


> Gregorys Girl may well have been of a time but it was my time. The gentleness of the humour and the observation of being 15 was absolutely where I was on release. I can watch it it now and be immediately taken back. Surely the best of the *English* teenage angst movies, are there any more? And i was in love with Claire Grogan



Excuse me?


----------



## Griff (Jul 30, 2009)

The Boy said:


> Excuse me?



LOL!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes! I knew that. Thank you, I've won something I think



Isn't that thought of as one of the better Bond films anyway?

It's definitely one of my favourites after Spy Who Loved Me.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 30, 2009)

Bakunin said:


> That would be 'Live And Let Die.'
> 
> It starts with a fake funeral in Harlem which is being watched by a British agent and includes possibly the shortest and most fatal conversation ever.
> 
> ...



That's a fucking ace intro, that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Isn't that thought of as one of the better Bond films anyway?
> 
> It's definitely one of my favourites after Spy Who Loved Me.



I'm not sure. I was reading the thread but not intending to contribute and I suddenly remembered a a discussion I had in the park this lunctime about that Bond film  

*relurks*


----------



## The Boy (Jul 30, 2009)

Griff said:


> LOL!



It's a valid point, I feel.  When I were a lad succesful sportsmen were referred to as British and failures were referred to as Scottish.  Now you just want to claim our films for your own?  Shameful.

Anyways, can I suggest:

They Live
The Hidden
JCVD
That Sinking Feeling


----------



## Bakunin (Jul 30, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> That's a fucking ace intro, that.



Here's a five minute interview with the actor who play the unfortunate agent in question.


----------



## Griff (Jul 30, 2009)

The Boy said:


> It's a valid point, I feel.  When I were a lad succesful sportsmen were referred to as British and failures were referred to as Scottish.  Now you just want to claim our films for your own?  Shameful.



Yeah, Andy Murrey was British before the Semis, and Scottish afterwards. 


What made me laugh was the fact you couldn't get a more Scottish film the _Gregory's Girl_, then for it to be called English, then your reaction after looking at your location.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 30, 2009)

Straight Time with Dustin Hoffman - got a bit lost amid Star Wars and Jaws.

True Confessions with DeNiro and Duvall

The Philadephia Experiment

Live and Die in LA


----------



## Griff (Jul 30, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Live and Die in LA



Loved that when it came out, and even bought the Wang Chung soundtrack. On cassette. 

Watched it a while back but it looked a bit dated.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 30, 2009)

Griff said:


> Yeah, Andy Murrey was British before the Semis, and Scottish afterwards.
> 
> 
> What made me laugh was the fact you couldn't get a more Scottish film the _Gregory's Girl_, then for it to be called English, then your reaction after looking at your location.



Yeah, I was damn near brought up on Bill Forsyth and _nouvelle vague_.  That actualy might explain a few things....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh Lucky Man! oft overlooked in favour of If, but great in it's own.

Classic and flawed, but a great effort.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

I've finally thought of something!

Quick Change - Bill Murray film about a bank robbery.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 30, 2009)

Two often overlooked Spike Lee films:

Bamboozled
Inside Man


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 30, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Two often overlooked Spike Lee films:
> 
> Bamboozled
> Inside Man



I watched Inside Man one christmas day, all alone. It was a good(ish) heist movie.

They're talking about a sequal.


----------



## discokermit (Jul 30, 2009)

slapshot.

great performance by newman. grim but funny.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 30, 2009)

discokermit said:


> slapshot.
> 
> great performance by newman. grim but funny.



Loved it as a kid - found it a bit dull recently


----------



## Tankus (Jul 30, 2009)

not a classic , but I like it anyways 
the keep


----------



## discokermit (Jul 30, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Loved it as a kid - found it a bit dull recently


really? it's not very fast paced, but it holds my attention.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 30, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I watched Inside Man one christmas day, all alone. It was a good(ish) heist movie.
> 
> They're talking about a sequal.



I really dug it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 30, 2009)

While we're on Bill Murray films, What About Bob? is utterly hilarious and up there with his best.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm not sure. I was reading the thread but not intending to contribute and I suddenly remembered a a discussion I had in the park this lunctime about that Bond film
> 
> *relurks*





You didn't have to relurk, you know.


----------



## elbows (Jul 30, 2009)

Mmm tough one, I think most of the films I think are classic are probably not under-rated.

So I'll have to scrape the bottom of the barrel, not even sure if I really think these two are classics, I really like them but they are flawed, and Im not sure how they are regarded in general?

Network
Wag the Dog


----------



## oneflewover (Jul 31, 2009)

The Boy said:


> Excuse me?



Sorry, i see my major error


----------



## Red Horse (Jul 31, 2009)

Freddy Got Fingered


----------



## kerb (Jul 31, 2009)

Have hardly heard of any of those films 

My suggestion would be The Fisher King. 

Can't remember if it was big when it came out, but I love this film. One of Robin Williams' best performances, an odd surreal storyline, and Mercedes Ruhl. She was hawt


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2009)

elbows said:


> Network
> Wag the Dog



Network is still seen - by those who've seen it, which isn't enough - as an absolute classic i think, one of my favourite movies.

You can blow the seminal prisoner class infrastructure out your ass. I'm not knockin' down my goddamn distribution charges.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 31, 2009)

Gremlins 2


----------



## g force (Jul 31, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> It's a very good film, a very very good film in fact and i think one that can properly be described as underrated.



I saw it as part of my A-level English course - we did a bit of books about war and watched Johnny Got His Gun. I can't remember another film having such an impact on me on first viewing.

I'll even give Metallica kudos for using it in their video for "one" as it fitted perfectly.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 31, 2009)

Network is brilliant.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 31, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Gremlins 2



So true.  I remember at the time, everyone said it was shit, but it still stands up as a proper piece of quality anarchic entertainment.

Because of the end of civilisation, the Clamp Corporation is now going off air.  We hope you have enjoyed this broadcast, but most of all, we hope you have enjoyed... life.


----------



## PandaCola (Jul 31, 2009)

Red Horse said:


> Freddy Got Fingered



x2. A work of genius.


----------



## gnoriac (Jul 31, 2009)

Zorba The Greek. Esp the dancing on the beach scene at the end. No film ever did so much for Greek restaurants.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 31, 2009)

What about the Ten Thousand Fingers of Dr T.

I saw it as a kid at the Rio's Saturday Morning Picture Club.  It was a 50s tribute to Dr Seuss and from what I remember was visually quite amazing, would like to watch it again actually.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 31, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> What about the Ten Thousand Fingers of Dr T.
> 
> I saw it as a kid at the Rio's Saturday Morning Picture Club.  It was a 50s tribute to Dr Seuss and from what I remember was visually quite amazing, would like to watch it again actually.



actually, it goes on a bit, and is kinda flimsy these days.

An oddity more than a classic.


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2009)

is that a sequel to The 5,000 Fingers...?? 

it looks magnificent, could probably lose fifteen minutes from the first half, but is still great.

Jello Biafra's favourite movie

If we're on kids films, then what about The Phantom Tollbooth??


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 31, 2009)

belboid said:


> If we're on kids films, then what about The Phantom Tollbooth??



i LOVE that movie. I mean, REALLY love it.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 31, 2009)

another vote for Gremlins 2. Just brilliant


----------



## IC3D (Jul 31, 2009)

'The man in the white suit' with a young Alec Guinness is a good take on industrial capitalism, socialism individualism in an Ealing comedy stlee


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 31, 2009)

IC3D said:


> 'The man in the white suit' with a young Alec Guinness is a good take on industrial capitalism, socialism individualism in an Ealing comedy stlee



Not underrated, defo a classic and already widely considered so.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 1, 2009)

IC3D said:


> 'The man in the white suit' with a young Alec Guinness is a good take on industrial capitalism, socialism individualism in an Ealing comedy stlee


how is that underrated then?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 1, 2009)

belboid said:


> is that a sequel to The 5,000 Fingers...??
> 
> it looks magnificent, could probably lose fifteen minutes from the first half, but is still great.
> 
> ...



OK, 5000 fingers then


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 1, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> i LOVE that movie. I mean, REALLY love it.



You ought to read the book too.  I adored it as a kid and didn't even know there was a film.

It's full of proper clever wordplay and stuff, isn't it?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 1, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> another vote for Gremlins 2. Just brilliant



You see this fellow here....(bang) Now is that civilised?


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 1, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> You see this fellow here....(bang) Now is that civilised?



And here's that very scene:


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 1, 2009)

Bakunin said:


> And here's that very scene:




Cheers   Definiitely in my top 20 scenes


----------



## starfish (Aug 1, 2009)

Hudson Hawk, & i know at least one person who will agree.

On a seperate note, watch Dersu Uzala. Its Kurosawa's unknown masterpiece.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 1, 2009)

There's also a lot of street crime, but I believe we can watch that for free


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 1, 2009)

Hudson Hawk always comes up in these threads.  I've got some weird hunch that I might quite like it, but have never quite got round to watching it


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 1, 2009)

Actually, I'd like to mention The Negotiator, on ITV 4 now.  Good mix of twisty police thriller and action film IMO.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 1, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The Philadephia Experiment
> 
> Live and Die in LA



Coincidentally I watched both of these in the past three days. _The Philadelphia Experiment_ was much less enjoyable than I remembered it, _To Live And Die In LA_ much more enjoyable.

I felt that _The Philadelphia Experiment_ really dragged. Crappy effects aside, there was a really good story waiting to be made. Still, I always preferred the Nazis-won-WW2 sequel anyway.

_To Live And Die In LA_ has a strong _Heat_-style good guys-who-are-bad guys narrative, some great photography, and some memorable sequences (though the backwards car chase didn't really hold my attention as much as I think it should have). Even the soundtrack works IMO. I read on Wikipedia that Michael Mann tried to sue Friedkin for stealing his schtick or somesuch, which amused me.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 1, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Actually, I'd like to mention The Negotiator, on ITV 4 now.  Good mix of twisty police thriller and action film IMO.



It was on ITV4 that I completely by chance first saw _Stander_, an impressively simple, button-pushing actioner based on a real-life Apartheid era South African cop-turned-bank robber, André Stander. 

A decent, non-starry cast - Thomas Jane, Dexter Fletcher, David O'Hara - helps, as does good camerawork, well-crafted editing and a script which balances a certain amount of humour (but none of the _Die Hard_-type quippery, eg "just the fax, ma'am" sort of thing) against serious subject matter.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 1, 2009)

Cheers for that 

Oh, is it acceptable to like The Gods Must Be Crazy?  There is an element of colonial 'ooh look at the noble savages' to it but I actually think it's quite poignant, and hilarious at times, and I love the way the different stories interlock


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 1, 2009)

ooh yes, it was pretty dodgy, looking it up.

However, the 'three very different interlocking stories' thing is something I've often done in my writing in the past.


----------



## jms (Aug 1, 2009)

The 5000 Fingers of Dr T

a lost surrealist classic


----------



## Red Horse (Aug 1, 2009)

PandaCola said:


> x2. A work of genius.



It really pissed me off how film buff mates completely dismissed it and would peer didainfully over the top of their edition of 'Hotdog' when it was on. Some parts of that film are very good. Like when he's putting extra cheese in that guys sandwich, or at the stud farm


----------



## discokermit (Aug 2, 2009)

blue collar.

watched it again last night. great stuff.


----------



## PandaCola (Aug 2, 2009)

Red Horse said:


> It really pissed me off how film buff mates completely dismissed it and would peer didainfully over the top of their edition of 'Hotdog' when it was on. Some parts of that film are very good. Like when he's putting extra cheese in that guys sandwich, or at the stud farm



Or when he realises he needs to get inside the animals.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Aug 2, 2009)

The last supper
Heathers


----------



## the button (Aug 2, 2009)

discokermit said:


> blue collar.
> 
> watched it again last night. great stuff.



Good choice.

My favourite film of all time is The Conversation (Coppola directing Gene Hackman), which he made inbetween the first two Godfathers. (And was somewhat overshadowed by them, wrongly IMO).


----------



## the button (Aug 2, 2009)

Red Horse said:


> It really pissed me off how film buff mates completely dismissed it and would peer didainfully over the top of their edition of 'Hotdog' when it was on. Some parts of that film are very good. Like when he's putting extra cheese in that guys sandwich, or at the stud farm



That cheese sandwich scene is genius.  And the "proud" scene where his parents give him the car.


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Griff said:


> _Until the End of the World_



Great film.
Absolutely cracking soundtrack too.


----------



## jim70 (Aug 4, 2009)

'Night Moves'-an Arthur Penn '70s neo-noir with Gene Hackman. It's as good as 'Chinatown' but mostly forgotten


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 4, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Great film.
> Absolutely cracking soundtrack too.



I quite liked Stay Faraway So Close too.


----------



## seven (Aug 4, 2009)

no sex please we're british.
Starlight Hotel.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2009)

the people under the stairs


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 4, 2009)

Long Riders


----------



## Reno (Nov 26, 2019)

This year I rewatched the 1978 Canadian thriller The Silent Partner and I think it’s one of the most underrated films of the 70s. Elliot Gould plays a bank teller at a Toronto shopping mall. When he gets wind that a bank robber dressed as Santa (Christopher Plummer) is planning to rob his bank, he hatches a plan to cream off a substantial amount of money for himself. Unfortunately the robber figures out he’s been had and turns out to be a homicidal psychopath.

Too many thrillers get undeservedly compared to Hitchcock, but this one would be worthy of the master. Hitchcock has made several films about cat and mouse games between a slightly unsympathetic "hero“ and a more charismatic villain. Even minor characters here are interesting and complex and the movie is really gripping. Like many a Hitchcock villain, Plummer‘s character is subtly coded as queer, which by modern standards is problematic, but it’s also interesting. I don’t believe that was in the screenplay, it’s something which Plummer added in his performance and make up. He is a very memorable villain but the movie is also a good reminder what a fantastic leading man Elliot Gould was. He gives the more understated performance but he’s just as good as a seemingly average guy with a deviant streak.

The movie also features a rare and excellent score by Oscar Peterson.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 26, 2019)

Odd Man Out.

Carol Reed. Often seen as a "dry run" for the Third Man, but actually a very different film - James Mason's IRA man far more sympathetic than Orson Welle's character.

The characters Mason meets as he stumbles around Belfast are far more like Dublin types than they are like the sort of people you'd meet in Beal Feirste, though.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 26, 2019)

Sadken said:


> Hey hey hey now, I bloody quote a whole passage of dialogue to this day - 17 years after it fackin came out!  AND I went to see it at the cinema at just 12 years old!





kabbes said:


> OK, but you have to promise to buy the DVD by Christmas 2019.



10 years on and it’s now Christmas 2019, Sadken — where are you and did you buy the Sneakers DVD yet?


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 26, 2019)

the button said:


> Good choice.
> 
> My favourite film of all time is The Conversation (Coppola directing Gene Hackman), which he made inbetween the first two Godfathers. (And was somewhat overshadowed by them, wrongly IMO).


I thought about this film as soon as I saw the thread title. But it's not exactly underrated...it was nominated for Best Picture Oscar and won the Palm d'Or at Cannes.

However, I never hear it mentioned, or recommended, or talked about.

So maybe it has moved into 'forgotten gem' territory?


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 26, 2019)

Not exactly unknown (favourite of Kubrick nerds and film spotters for decades now) but I just saw *Paths of Glory *(1957) on telly at the weekend and realised neither Kubrick nor Kirk Douglas ever did much better. I've never got on with Dr Strangelove and think the PoG approach to the bitter farce or war and the mindbending paradoxes of death, patriotism, sacrifice, loyalty etc much much more entertaining and thought-provoking than Strangelove. So there.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 26, 2019)

I would go for Greenaway's Night Watching and The Pillow Book and The Cook, The Thief, His Wife, Her Lover.
Three great films in my book.


----------

